# How to get Green leaves



## kishnik (Apr 9, 2009)

hi all

i started my planted tank with a bad plant... most of its leaves are turning brown... and its turning brown fast as i observe it day per day... 

is this normal? will it grow new leaves? how would i know my plant is dead?

what are the best ways to get green leaves?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Without knowing details about your set up and what plant you have, it's hard to answer that question. But here's some good references to tell you how to grow plants that you might find useful:

http://www.aquatic-plants.org/articles/basics/pages/index.html
http://www.rexgrigg.com/


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

Very often a new plant will lose leaves because of the disruption of the integrity of the roots that it already had formed when you take it from where it was growing and plant it into your tank's substrate. Usually, you will see new leaves forming from its base even while older leaves are browning or melting. If you don't see new leaves coming out and all the other leaves have browned and died, then more than likely, the plant has died.


----------

